# DIMITE ADRIANA LASTRE



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

JA! Menuda limpia está haciendo *BEGOÑO *con los de Ferraz







*Se rumorea que hay "motivos personales" para tomar esta decisión. Que necesita "reposo".*

_La socialista entra no se anda por las ramas y señala en el documento, que "en los últimos meses se han producido* cambios importantes" en su vida "personal"*. Y estos, ahora, le "exigen tranquilidad y reposo". "En las dos últimas semanas me han obligado a* tomar una baja laboral que se va a prolongar en el tiempo*", continúa.



Spoiler: Me han obligado



"En las dos últimas semanas me han obligado a* tomar una baja"

"me han obligado"*


_
_"Por todo ello, y ante la dificultad de compaginar las exigencias de reposo y cuidados, imprescindibles en mi situación actual, con la intensidad que exige la dirección del Partido, *he presentado mi dimisión como vicesecretaria general del PSOE*", ha señalado.

La debacle electoral de Andalucía está acelerando movimientos internos que cuestionan el rumbo del partido y que, además, señalan a Moncloa como responsable de los males electorales que aquejan a los socialistas. La propia *Adriana Lastra mantiene un enfrentamiento con el secretario de organización, Santos Cerdán*. Y todo porque la ya ex vicesecretaria estaba tomando posiciones ante la *previsible* caída del líder, Pedro Sánchez. 

Ahora, con *su dimisión*, *Sánchez refuerza su liderazgo dentro del partido y lamina cualquier ápice de oposición* *interna*. 

*




*_


*Opinen, opinen, ¡caballeros!









Adriana Lastra dimite como vicesecretaria general del PSOE


La hasta ahora 'número dos' del partido ha tomado la decisión unos días después del debate del estado de la nación, señalado que ser vicesecretaria "es una tarea muy exigente en tiempo, esfuerzo y desvelos"




www.vozpopuli.com





Queremos COTILLEO del bueno.*


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jul 2022)

Una Charo dimitiendo


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jul 2022)

Se esperaban cambios en el PSOE. Llegan. Adriana Lastra, vicesecretaria general del partido, ha comunicado a Pedro Sánchez, secretario general de la formación socialista, su decisión de renunciar al cargo. Lastra alega motivos personales y de salud para tomar esta decisión. Una salida que se produce en un momento en el que Sánchez meditaba cambios en la cúpula socialista y tras mostrar su malestar por el "fuego amigo" procedente de Ferraz, donde la tensión latente entre Lastra y Santos Cerdán, secretario de Organización, preocupaba en el partido.

Lastras, en un comunicado donde expone su renuncia, explica que en los últimos meses "se han producido cambios importantes en mi vida personal que me exigen tranquilidad y reposo y que, en las dos últimas semanas, me han obligado a tomar una baja laboral que se va a prolongar aún un tiempo". Y añade que "ante la dificultad de compaginar las exigencias de reposo y cuidados, imprescindibles en mi situación actual, con la intensidad que exige la dirección del Partido, he presentado mi dimisión como Vicesecretaría General".









Adriana Lastra dimite como vicesecretaria general del PSOE


Se esperaban cambios en el PSOE. Llegan. Adriana Lastra, vicesecretaria general del partido, ha comunicado a Pedro Sánchez, secretario general de la formación socialista, su...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Desencantado (18 Jul 2022)

Obsoleta, gris, gruesa y con poca capacidad: *Adriana La Amstrad*.


----------



## _V_ (18 Jul 2022)

Aún quedan demasiadas.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (18 Jul 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Obsoleta, gris, gruesa y con poca capacidad: *Adriana La Amstrad*.



BROOTAL


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (18 Jul 2022)

la charotanketa de ribadesella


----------



## nelsoncito (18 Jul 2022)

Deja la política para acabar el BUP.


----------



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

A ver, que no os engañen. A esta LA HAN DIMITIDO. Pero es una Charo con un ego infinito y habrá amenazado con sacar algún trapito pequeño que conozca si le daban puerta sin más.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (18 Jul 2022)

Baja de maternidad.


----------



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Baja de maternidad.



¿Otra solterona con in vitro? Pobres chavales joder, la que les espera con las taradas estas.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (18 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Otra solterona con in vitro? Pobres chavales joder, la que les espera con las taradas estas.



Fuentes del entorno más cercano a la ya exvicepresidenta subrayan que se encuentra en estos momentos en "reposo absoluto" debido a su embarazo y que en este concepto ha optado por buscar "tranquilidad y aislamiento".


----------



## Palpatine (18 Jul 2022)

Las ratas empiezan a abandonar el barco


----------



## Sportacus (18 Jul 2022)

Pero, ¿esta no era la que iba a sustituir a Pedro "Sanches"?


----------



## Albion (18 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno más cercano a la ya exvicepresidenta subrayan que se encuentra en estos momentos en "reposo absoluto" debido a su embarazo y que en este concepto ha optado por buscar "tranquilidad y aislamiento".



Tranquilidad y aislamiento. Justo lo que no puede hacer la remera random que se queda embarazada. Pero luego la casta son otros.


----------



## Gorkako (18 Jul 2022)

Al final no es tan tonta, hace bien que vienen curvas...


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2022)

Va a intentar acabar el EGB.


----------



## Dan Daly (18 Jul 2022)

Cuanto estaremos pagandole al mes para que descanse?


----------



## noseyo (18 Jul 2022)

Esta no dimite por nada sabrá que pasará en estos meses y se piensa que saliendo no le pasará nada , no se dimite del día a la noche algo gordo pasará , está se pira de España fijo


----------



## rsaca (18 Jul 2022)

Una cerda parásita menos.


----------



## Tronald Drump (18 Jul 2022)

A ver si acaba el bachillerato de una vez.


----------



## gold digger (18 Jul 2022)

"En los últimos meses se han producido cambios importantes en mi vida personal que me exigen tranquilidad y reposo y que, en las dos últimas semanas, me han obligado a *tomar una baja laboral *que se va a prolongar aún un tiempo", destaca el texto. *La dirigente socialista se encuentra embarazada.*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Jul 2022)

Dos hilos, dos veces el post, hala...


EL ESCRITO DE DIMISIÓN







Y LA NOTICIA "OFICIAL DEL REINO EL PAÍS"

*








Adriana Lastra dimite como vicesecretaria general del PSOE


La política, que está embarazada, alega que necesita reposo y cuidados y que ya se encuentra de baja laboral y el presidente aprovechará para reformar el partido ante las elecciones autonómicas




elpais.com




*


----------



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

O sea, se despide como si se fuera a la guerra, pero es ¿por baja meternal?

No sé Rick


----------



## el ejpertoc (18 Jul 2022)

Juan Carlos Monedero: desmontando la fallida democracia española - En la Frontera, 15 de julio de 2022 - Público TV


----------



## Torrente Ballester (18 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> JA! Menuda limpia está haciendo *BEGOÑO *con los de Ferraz
> 
> 
> 
> ...










NO HAY MÁS PREGUNTAS, SEÑORÍA.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Jul 2022)

Cuando el barco se hunde, lo primero que salen son......


----------



## BART2022 (18 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Otra solterona con in vitro? Pobres chavales joder, la que les espera con las taradas estas.



De verdad


----------



## Educo Gratis (18 Jul 2022)

Esta es la que se compró ese pedazo de ático a precio de ganga, ahora que ya esta bien acomodada y ha conseguido lo que se propuso, es hora de plegar velas, cobrar el sueldo vitalicio que tienen todos estos guarros y a vivir que son dos días.


----------



## jolu (18 Jul 2022)

Dicen que cuando un gusano viene con problemas muy importantes lo mejor es el descanso y una vida de seda.


----------



## Thomas Andersen (18 Jul 2022)

El PSOE tendrá que echar a todas las mujeres si quiere sobrevivir.


----------



## Patronio (18 Jul 2022)

Fibromialgia o excedencia para el cuidado de gatos


----------



## Sergey Vodka (18 Jul 2022)

Sería un "Lastra" para el partido ...

Xicomalo podría ocupar su puesto


----------



## Flures911 (18 Jul 2022)

Motivos personales? qué habrá liado esta hija de la gran puta para irse...


----------



## incursor (18 Jul 2022)

Tiene que hacer los cuadernillos rubio y los de vacaciones santillana.


----------



## fluffy (18 Jul 2022)

En mis sueños húmedos me la imaginaba como candidata.

Ya me han dado el día.


----------



## Diablo (18 Jul 2022)

Con lo que habrá trincado ya tiene la vida resuelta.


----------



## Can Cervecero (18 Jul 2022)

¿Kakunazo?


----------



## patroclus (18 Jul 2022)

Todo lo que sea guerra en el psoe me nutre, a ver si acaban con cadavares en el Manzanares.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (18 Jul 2022)

Si es solamente porque necesita reposo por el embarazo podríamos suponer que, pasados 12 meses desde hoy, ¿pudiera o pudiese volver a primera línea de la lucha contra log fagchistas, no?

¿Apostamos algo a ver si vuelve?


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Jul 2022)

prefiere cobrar 6000 sin trabajar.


----------



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Si es solamente porque necesita reposo por el embarazo podríamos suponer que, pasados 12 meses desde hoy, ¿pudiera o pudiese volver a primera línea de la lucha contra log fagchiatas, no?
> 
> ¿Apostamos algo a ver si vuelve?



En sálvame la vas a ver, como mucho.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Jul 2022)

Como tienen que ser esas reuniones de partido que entrañan riesgo de aborto para una mujer


----------



## pandaGTI (18 Jul 2022)

BAKUNADA????


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Se cae a trozos el desGobierno de Antonio


----------



## ahondador (18 Jul 2022)

Por donde pasa el yerno del dueño de las saunas gais no crece la hierba

Ahora la albondiguilla Lastre se irá a alguna puerta giratoria que pagaremos todos


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Lo que es seguro es que siempre vivirá del dinero público, no os quepa la menor duda.


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Jul 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Esta no dimite por nada sabrá que pasará en estos meses y se piensa que saliendo no le pasará nada , no se dimite del día a la noche algo gordo pasará , está se pira de España fijo



Tipos de la FED al 4%, euro en los 0,60 USD y tipos del BCE al 4% para arreglarlo, deuda de España al 150% del PIB, deficit de España en 2022 en el 7% del PIB == Quiebra de España y suspension de pagos del Estado.

La situacion es de no retorno, lo que debió pasar en 2011, pasará en 2023.


----------



## ahondador (18 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> A ver, que no os engañen. A esta LA HAN DIMITIDO. Pero es una Charo con un ego infinito y habrá amenazado con sacar algún trapito pequeño que conozca si le daban puerta sin más.




Se ve que no conoces el asunto. Lastre no iba a sacar nada. Ella debe tener mucho que callar porque arriba solo se llega si tienes muertos en el armario. Es una condicion "sine qua nom" para llegar a los puestos de más arriba. 

Lo que ha ocurrido y es mi opinon: En Andalucia, los suyos, le dieron una patada a Sanchez votandole, muchos, a Moreno Bonilla. Eso quiere decir que Lastre no ha sabido recomponer las filas despues del guillotinamiento de Susana


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Sánchez va dejando cadáveres políticos por el camino, en este caso, a la sectaria y poco formada lastra, ejemplo de inutilidad política.


----------



## EstrellaNegra (18 Jul 2022)

Si os fijáis son casi siempre razones "personales" jamás razones "políticas", "ideológicas" o "deontológicas"


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## CharlesLeeRay (18 Jul 2022)

Ya han pasado los 2 años que le hacian falta para la paguita vitalicia?


----------



## kabeljau (18 Jul 2022)

Las charos no dimiten, simplemente las echan los chulos de putas.


----------



## kabeljau (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Eso va a ser una falsa preñez, me juego un eurol.


----------



## kabeljau (18 Jul 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Dos hilos, dos veces el post, hala...
> 
> 
> EL ESCRITO DE DIMISIÓN
> ...



Eso no lo ha escrito la cabra esa.


----------



## SBrixton (18 Jul 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Obsoleta, gris, gruesa y con poca capacidad: *Adriana La Amstrad*.





nelsoncito dijo:


> Deja la política para acabar el BUP.



Dos chistes que pasaran a la Historia del humor y casi en la pole.


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 Jul 2022)

Entonces era un lastre?


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

¿Significa esto que vamos a dejar de verle y oírle? No será verdad,


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Jul 2022)

Se habrá cansado de “trabajar” y quiere dedicarse a vivir de sus paguitas


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

No hay problema, en breve a un cargo internacional puesta a dedo y a ganar 20.000 euros al mes como Bibiana Aído o Leire Pajín. Así podrá ponerse a estudiar. 

Vienen cambios y hay que encontrar un puestín para el futuro...


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (18 Jul 2022)

Lastra toma posiciones en el PSOE y aguarda la caída de Sánchez


La vicesecretaria general de los socialistas mantiene un enfrentamiento con el secretario de organización, Santos Cerdán, leal al líder. El resultado andaluz remueve a la organización




www.vozpopuli.com





A finales de junio la prensa decia esto

*Lastra toma posiciones en el PSOE y aguarda la caída de Sánchez*
_
La vicesecretaria general, Adriana Lastra, mantiene un enfrentamiento con el secretario de organización, Santos Cerdán. Y todo porque, según varias fuentes socialistas consultadas, Lastra está tomando posiciones ante la previsible caída del líder, Pedro Sánchez._


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

En lo personal, que le vaya bonito, en lo politico, que no vuelva. Ella, como Rufián hacen honor a su apellido. Menudo lastre y menuda sectaria salen de la cúpula del PSOE...


----------



## Atotrapo (18 Jul 2022)

Se retirará temporalmente, tendrá su hije y después volverá al ruedo, imagino que esperará la crisis de otoño para agitar el avispero y volver al terreno político. 

Menudo país nos está quedando de botarates, así nos va.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Acaban de decir en la televisión que está embarazada, será por eso... El problema es que luego esta gente se reproduce!


----------



## Pichorrica (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (18 Jul 2022)

-A ver, Adriana, la ¿m con la o?
-mo.
-Ahora la t con la o?
-To.
-Entonces, Adriana, la mo con la o y la t con la o todo junto?
- AMOTO.


----------



## MITIO (18 Jul 2022)

¿ Ha dicho algo la Galapagareña sobre esta muestra de machismo desenfrenado y patriarcal del entorno del Biruelo ?


----------



## LuigiDS (18 Jul 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> la charotanketa de ribadesella



Ribeseya, hable vd. con propiedad. Que están los ánimos caldeados con el bable, perdón, asturianu.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Lastra hace lo más inteligente que se le recuerda. Guardar reposo por su embarazo y cuidar su salud y la de su bebé. 

Alguna vez tenía que acertar.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (18 Jul 2022)

Sin las declaraciones de Adriana Lastra, la vida será definitivamente mucho más gris.


----------



## Boca_Rajoy (18 Jul 2022)

Hace pocas semanas sale publicado que Adriana Lastra estaba maniobrando para sustituir a Sánchez tras la previsible derrota electoral.


----------



## bangkoriano (18 Jul 2022)

Desde que dijo que era la alternativa, le han dado el pase.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (18 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> A ver, que no os engañen. A esta LA HAN DIMITIDO. Pero es una Charo con un ego infinito y habrá amenazado con sacar algún trapito pequeño que conozca si le daban puerta sin más.



Cuando se recorrió toda España, en una mierda de coche, con el viruelo...¡¡¡


gold digger dijo:


> "En los últimos meses se han producido cambios importantes en mi vida personal que me exigen tranquilidad y reposo y que, en las dos últimas semanas, me han obligado a *tomar una baja laboral *que se va a prolongar aún un tiempo", destaca el texto. *La dirigente socialista se encuentra embarazada.*



¿Se sabe de quién?


----------



## Karma bueno (18 Jul 2022)

¡¡¡ Feliz 18 de julio socialistas de mierda !!!


----------



## César Borgia (18 Jul 2022)

Lo curioso es que la escusa que da es que está embarazada.

Que feminismo más raro.


----------



## Trejo (18 Jul 2022)

Estas cosas siempre han pasado en los partidos marxistas: las purgas internas cuando alguien tiene la intención de disputarle el liderazgo al camarada secretario general.

Algo me dice que esta advenediza no va a usar la táctica estándar de salir en los medios a decir que esto es un despido machista. Intuyo que le habrán prometido enchufarla en un buen puesto, en alguna empresa de renombre.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## gold digger (18 Jul 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Cuando se recorrió toda España, en una mierda de coche, con el viruelo...¡¡¡
> 
> ¿Se sabe de quién?



Es hijo mío


----------



## Th89 (18 Jul 2022)

Pues esta se sabe todos los chanchullos del viruelo.

Le habrán prometido algún puestito, como a Torrente Ábalos.


----------



## silent lurker (18 Jul 2022)

Cambia un subnormal por otro.


----------



## CommiePig (18 Jul 2022)

antonio, como buen zozialkomunista, hace un uso adecuado de los poilets sanos


----------



## giorgio_furlan (18 Jul 2022)

Nooooooo me gustaba escuchar a esta incapaz e inútil rojilla


----------



## Pato Sentado (18 Jul 2022)

Era el prototipo de política inútil sin formación ni cultura y que no ha hecho nada de provecho en toda su vida


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jul 2022)

Boca_Rajoy dijo:


> Hace pocas semanas sale publicado que Adriana Lastra estaba maniobrando para sustituir a Sánchez tras la previsible derrota electoral.



A lo mejor se ha quitado para que no le afecte la hostia de Antonio en las elecciones


----------



## CommiePig (18 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Lo curioso es que la escusa que da es que está embarazada.
> 
> Que feminismo más raro.



las charos son inmunes a la lógica y las incongruencias

su visa es un cabalgar eterno, en contradicciones


----------



## morethanafeeling (18 Jul 2022)

Lo de dejar un alto cargo político para tener reposo suena como a cachondeo.


----------



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

Por lo visto los progres se han tomado bastante mal que "A una mujer se la quite de su cargo por un embarazo. Deberían conservarle el puesto."

A veces es peor la excusa que la verdad. Tremenda cagada una vez más de la factoría de Ferraz


----------



## CommiePig (18 Jul 2022)

antonio es un gru, villano favorito standar

esta dispuesto a sacrificar a todo la ps(oe), todos y todEs peones suyos, cuan diablo venido a mas


----------



## CommiePig (18 Jul 2022)

fue por lastre, que se pierden las elecciones, no pensariais, que es por antonio, berdazz!!?


----------



## CommiePig (18 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Era el prototipo de política inútil sin formación ni cultura y que no ha hecho nada de provecho en toda su vida



su provecho es ser charo suprem de la ps

agitadora para tomar los parlamentos democráticos al asalto, como en su añorado golpe del 34


----------



## Gotthard (18 Jul 2022)

Boca_Rajoy dijo:


> Hace pocas semanas sale publicado que Adriana Lastra estaba maniobrando para sustituir a Sánchez tras la previsible derrota electoral.



Pero si esta es semianalfabeta. Sería incapaz de sustituir a la bedel del cuarto de fotocopias de La Moncloa, que cojones va a sustituir a Sánchez.

A su lado Irene Montero es la version feminazi de Einstein.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

> July 18, 2022



Con todo, la salida de Lastra se produce *poco después de la debacle socialista *en las elecciones andaluzas y tras los rumores que señalaban un enfrentamiento de la asturiana con Santos Cerdán, por el que Sánchez querría remodelar el partido. También, ante el fiasco de la remodelación del Gobierno que acometió el presidente hace un año -también en el partido, donde puso a *Felipe Sicilia *como portavoz; y en el Congreso, donde le otorgó esas funciones a* Héctor Gómez*- y que no han conseguido ilusionar.






Organigrama de la dirección del PSOE tras la salida de Adriana LastraCarlos Gámez


----------



## galapagano (18 Jul 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> las charos son inmunes a la lógica y las incongruencias
> 
> su visa es un cabalgar eterno, en contradicciones



Para muestra un boton.



Euron G. dijo:


> Por lo visto los progres se han tomado bastante mal que "A una mujer se la quite de su cargo por un embarazo. Deberían conservarle el puesto."
> 
> A veces es peor la excusa que la verdad. Tremenda cagada una vez más de la factoría de Ferraz



No solo los progres parece ser.



MITIO dijo:


> ¿ Ha dicho algo la Galapagareña sobre esta muestra de machismo desenfrenado y patriarcal del entorno del Biruelo ?



No, pero la que si ha hablado y para decir sandeces, ha sido esta.

Olona, tras la dimisión de Lastra: "Una mujer no debería verse obligada a dimitir por su embarazo"







*La portavoz de Vox en Andalucía rema a contracorriente de su partido*


La portavoz del Grupo Parlamentario Vox en el Parlamento de Andalucía, Macarena Olona*, ha señalado que "una mujer no debería verse obligada a dimitir por su embarazo".*

Así lo ha manifestado este lunes Olona en una publicación en su cuenta de Twitter, recogida por Europa Press, después de que la 'número 2' del PSOE, Adriana Lastra, dimitiera como vicesecretaria general del partido "por cambios recientes en su vida personal que le han obligado a tomar una baja laboral prolongada".

"Una mujer no debería verse obligada a dimitir por su embarazo. Fdo.: Vox", ha publicado la portavoz de Vox en el Parlamento andaluz en clara referencia a la dimisión de Lastra, que ha indicado que comunicó su decisión al secretario general del partido, Pedro Sánchez, "hace días", a quien agradeció su confianza todos estos años "en un camino que muchos creyeron imposible".


P.D. No soy ningun rojo, pero tonterias las justas, y la Macarena esta es otra tonta mas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

* Adriana Lastra dimite como vicesecretaria general del PSOE *

La hasta ahora 'número dos' del partido ha tomado la decisión unos días después del debate del estado de la nación, señalado que ser vicesecretaria "es una tarea muy exigente en tiempo, esfuerzo y desvelos"




Lupe Carrasco Publicado 18/07/2022 09:35 Actualizado 18/07/2022 14:02
Javier Portillo
*El PSOE se mueve. Adriana Lastra ha dimitido este lunes como vicesecretaria general del PSOE* por motivos personales. La hasta ahora 'número dos' de los socialistas, que según fuentes del partido tiene un embarazo de alto riesgo, ha tomado la decisión tan solo unos días después del debate del estado de la nación y tras el fiasco electoral en Andalucía, donde el PSOE bajó tres escaños más su suelo de 33 y vio cómo el PP se hizo con una histórica mayoría absoluta en su feudo. La salida de Lastra se produce cuando *el partido busca remontar las encuestas adversas* *acelerando movimientos internos*.
Más info




La coalición sale "cohesionada" pero igual de recelosa tras el 'giro' de Sánchez
Lastra toma posiciones en el PSOE y aguarda la caída de Sánchez
Lastra ha dado a conocer su salida a través de un comunicado que ha remitido a la dirección del partido. En poco más de siete párrafos, la ya 'ex número dos' del PSOE explica que para una militante "ser vicesecretaria general del Partido Socialista es una de las responsabilidades más hermosas que existen". "También es* una tarea muy exigente en tiempo, esfuerzo y desvelos*", ha añadido.
La socialista no se anda por las ramas y señala en el documento, al que ha tenido acceso '*Vozpópuli*' que "en los últimos meses se han producido* cambios importantes" en su vida "personal"*. Y estos, ahora, le "exigen tranquilidad y reposo". "En las dos últimas semanas me han obligado a* tomar una baja laboral que se va a prolongar en el tiempo*", continúa.

"Por todo ello, y ante la dificultad de compaginar las exigencias de reposo y cuidados, imprescindibles en mi situación actual, con la intensidad que exige la dirección del Partido, *he presentado mi dimisión como vicesecretaria general del PSOE*", ha señalado.

Lastra afirma, además, que la decisión no ha sido repentina y, tal y como añade, se la trasladó al secretario general del partido y presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, "hace días". "Quiero agradecer su confianza todos estos años recorridos en un camino que muchos creyeron imposible y que hemos hecho realidad paso a paso", zanja en el comunicado.


> Con la dimisión de la hasta ahora vicesecretaria, Sánchez refuerza el liderazgo dentro del partido y lamina cualquier ápice de oposición interna.



En su misiva, Lastra se despide diciendo que si algo *ha sido, es y será "es militante de este partido"*. "Ha sido un *privilegio ser vuestra vicesecretaria general *y lo es representar al partido en el Parlamento", asevera para añadir: "Nos encontraremos en las agrupaciones y las casas del pueblo".
Lastra *se unió a las Juventudes Socialistas cuando cumplió 18 años.* En 2008 fue nombrada secretaria de Política Municipal de la Federación Socialista Asturiana (FSA-PSOE), cargo de compaginó con el de diputada autonómica que ocupaba desde 2007. En las *elecciones generales de 2015 encabezó la lista del Congreso de los Diputados* del partido en el Principado de Asturias y fue elegida diputada en Madrid.
La socialista fue uno de* los principales apoyos de Sánchez cuando el hoy presidente del Gobierno dimitió en el fatídico comité federal del 1 de octubre de 2016*. Fue a la vuelta del ahora jefe del Gobierno tras las primarias de 2017 que Sánchez ganó a Susana Día cuando Lastra fue *nombrada vicesecretaria general y mano derecha del presidente* en el partido, donde era la portavoz parlamentaria. Pero el año pasado, el presidente la sacó del Congreso.
*La pelea de Adriana Lastra*
Lo cierto es que *el PSOE vive un momento convulso*. La debacle electoral de Andalucía está acelerando movimientos internos que cuestionan el rumbo del partido y que, además, señalan a Moncloa como responsable de los males electorales que aquejan a los socialistas. La propia *Adriana Lastra mantiene un enfrentamiento con el secretario de organización, Santos Cerdán*. Y todo porque la ya ex vicesecretaria estaba tomando posiciones ante la previsible caída del líder, Pedro Sánchez.


> El secretario general del PSOE intenta resurgir con el impulso del debate del estado de la nación y está dispuesto a atarse a Unidas Podemos y vestirse de presidente de izquierdas.



*Los socialistas salieron del último congreso de octubre reunificados*. La ultima renovación de Gobierno de Sánchez sacó de la primera línea al gran enemigo íntimo de los socialistas, *Iván Redondo*, para situar como jefe de gabinete a *Óscar López*. Un movimiento que se vio como* un giro hacia el PSOE para que Ferraz tuviera mando en el núcleo duro de Moncloa *y para olvidar de una vez la ruptura traumática entre el 'sanchismo' y el viejo aparato socialista.
La propia Lastra salió entonces de la portavocía del Congreso a la que escaló *Héctor Gómez*, según estas fuentes, porque Sánchez quería frenar los movimientos de la vicesecretaria general. Ahora, con *su dimisión*, *Sánchez refuerza su liderazgo dentro del partido y lamina cualquier ápice de oposición* *interna*. El secretario general del PSOE intenta resurgir con el impulso del debate del estado de la nación y está dispuesto a *atarse a Unidas Podemos* y vestirse de presidente de izquierdas, consciente de que solo eso le puede mantener en Moncloa más allá de 2023.
Tras hacerse pública la noticia, que él ya conocía, *Sánchez ha emitido un comunicado a través de su perfil de Twitter*, asegurando que Lastra es "*una socialista ejemplar*". "Gracias a tu compromiso y entrega durante todos estos años el cambio en el PSOE y en España fue posible. Seguiremos trabajando juntos", concluye.


> Querida @Adrilastra, eres una socialista ejemplar. Gracias a tu compromiso y entrega durante todos estos años el cambio en el @PSOE y en España fue posible.
> 
> Seguiremos trabajando juntos.
> — Pedro Sánchez (@sanchezcastejon) July 18, 2022



​


> ​









__





Noticia: - tracking resignations: resulta que habia dimitido hace 3 dias la flamante primera ministra de SUECIA Magdalena Andersson. algo habra hecho


Magdalena Andersson, Sweden's first female PM resigns hours after appointment ¿ Y PRETENDEN IMPONER MEDIDAS NWO PLANDEMICAS CON UN GOBIERNO INTERINO CON ALFILERES ? https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59400539 Published 3 days ago...




www.burbuja.info












__





DIMITE ADRIANA LASTRE


JA! Menuda limpia está haciendo BEGOÑO con los de Ferraz Se rumorea que hay "motivos personales" para tomar esta decisión. Que necesita "reposo". La socialista entra no se anda por las ramas y señala en el documento, que "en los últimos meses se han producido cambios importantes" en su vida...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Espeluznao (18 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> JA! Menuda limpia está haciendo *BEGOÑO *con los de Ferraz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sólo deja su carguito en el PSOE, pero no sus cargos públicos por los que seguirá percibiendo un sueldazo mientras se pasa la vida de baja...


----------



## Sputnik (18 Jul 2022)

"Atila Sanchez..."

Este tipejo arrasa con todo, me sorprende aun lo fragil que es la democracia, llega un mierda al poder y se carga un pais, pero LITERALMENTE... y luego aun le daran un carguito de por vida con un buen sueldo, acojonante.


----------



## treblinca (18 Jul 2022)

Esta mujer es muy apreciada por los más fanáticos y ultramontanos de la Pesoe. Se mueve bien en el tema de enfrentar a unos españoles contra otros, los fascistas, la memoria histórica de un lado solo...


----------



## Sardónica (18 Jul 2022)

La pena es que se irá a la silla de una eléctrica y no a la silla eléctrica.


----------



## Knightfall (18 Jul 2022)

Pioletazo


----------



## Karlb (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## t_chip (18 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Baja de maternidad.



?Ha cagao ladillas?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Boca_Rajoy (18 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pero si esta es semianalfabeta. Sería incapaz de sustituir a la bedel del cuarto de fotocopias de La Moncloa, que cojones va a sustituir a Sánchez.
> 
> A su lado Irene Montero es la version feminazi de Einstein.



Te parece un lumbreras Sanchez? A mi me parece e mas burro que la lastra que ya es decir, eso si es malo y psicopata.


----------



## Donald mala hostia (18 Jul 2022)

Ya decía yo que hacía un día muy bonito.

Un súcubo menos.


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2022)

Puta ultraderecha, fascistas !
Os habéis cargado la futura presidenta de España.


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (18 Jul 2022)

El hijo es negro?


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jul 2022)

Para tener 43 años parece que tiene 10 más


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Jul 2022)

LE han buscado algún puestecico bueno y se pira, como Maleni, la inútil mayor del reino, para eso está la UE, ONU, etc, para colocar a lo más inútil e hijo puta del mundo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

It doesn't go away because you close your eyes joe.

2.4K views07:16






Rumor: - Coleccion de fotos Perfectamente Normales No sexuales del Presidente de lo USA Hunter Biden : 13 velitas de tarta de cumple


Coleccion de fotos Perfectamente Normales No sexuales del Presidente de lo USA Hunter Biden : 12 velitas de tarta de cumple 12 velas cuento...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kabeljau (18 Jul 2022)

Eso va a ser una falsa preñez, ya lo hacían las rumanas para dar lástima y eso.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Jul 2022)

En el Foro HAY PEDERASTAS FILOETARRAS AQUÍ LOS TENÉIS OR ORDEN DE FOTO NICKS JOAN ROMÀ JORGE FERNÁNDEZ Y RAFAEL GONZÁLEZ .
EN BREVE FRENTE AL FISCAL Y EN TIRADA NACIONAL QUIENES SON LO QUE HACEN ACOSAR DIFAMAR PEDERÀSTIA SUPLANTACIONES..CMS COMUNISTAS DE LAS CLOACAS.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Jul 2022)

Intentan CENSURARON EN EL FORO DENUNCIANDO MIS PUBLICACIONES, PORQUE HE DADO CON SUS DATOS FOTOS DIRECCIONES GRUPO DE PEDERASTAS COMUNISTAS CMS DE LAS CLOACAS !! SE RUEGA DIFUSIÓN!!


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Jul 2022)

Es una malisima noticia para la gente decente que odiamos a la PEZOE.

Esta tipa estaba dinamitando ese estercolero desde dentro.

Imaginaros que hubiese sucedido al Antoño. La sangría de votos hubiese sido épica. 

No me nutre nada la noticia GODER


----------



## Borzaco (18 Jul 2022)

Lastre ¿ alumbrará en Venezuela o elige la mejor sanidad del mundo ? ¿ O quizás Ruber ?


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Jul 2022)

Ella ya era un lastre, que alguien la haya lastrado más todavía, me hace pensar que hay hombres para todo, sobre todo en el GRUMOSOE.


----------



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Es una malisima noticia para la gente decente que odiamos a la PEZOE.
> 
> Esta tipa estaba dinamitando ese estercolero desde dentro.
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú has visto quién queda?  ¿El tal Felipe Sicilia, que aparte de comérselas dobladitas poco más es capaz de ejecutar con eficacia? ¿El tal Santos Cerdán, que nadie sabe quién es?

Además que da igual, eso no es un partido. Es un aparato en favor de un psicópata. Lo que no sé es cómo se repondrá el psoe cuando Antonio abandone el barco o le hagamos abandonar. Van a ser unas risas.


----------



## CHAPERO INJUSTO Y MENT@L (18 Jul 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Intentan CENSURARON EN EL FORO DENUNCIANDO MIS PUBLICACIONES, PORQUE HE DADO CON SUS DATOS FOTOS DIRECCIONES GRUPO DE PEDERASTAS COMUNISTAS CMS DE LAS CLOACAS !! SE RUEGA DIFUSIÓN!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127423
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127424
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127425
> ...



Cuidado con este troll. Se hace pasar por mujer, es un hombre (*demostrado y confirmado*), dice ser de derechas, es de extrema izquierda, independentista y animalista (*demostrado y confirmado*). Intenta liar a gente, usando a una hermana discapacitada de cebo (*demostrado y confirmado*) para luego publicar informacion personal sin permiso, como se puede ver en sus posts. Reportenlo e ignorenlo.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Jul 2022)

Va a emprender un viaje en busca del padre


----------



## Elcyber (18 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Una Charo dimitiendo



Fue preñada y no se sabe el culpable.


----------



## César Borgia (18 Jul 2022)

En mensaje feminista es bruta, si te quedas embarazada, dimite.........................no ya cógete una baja de varios meses y cuando estés en condiciones vuelve, no , no , Dimite.

Y la otra enchufada por ser la mujer del jefe repartiendo carnets de feminismo..................


----------



## frrank (18 Jul 2022)

Deja el listón bien bajo, va a tenerlo difícil susesor/ra para estar a la altura.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Siento decepcionarles, pero Rufián no va a seguir el camino de su compañera de doctorado Lastra. Su embarazo está descartado.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (18 Jul 2022)

Una carga pública menos. Gracias lastre!


----------



## NXT (18 Jul 2022)

¿El psicópata Sánchez soltando lastre para tratar de mantenerse en la poltrona?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Jul 2022)

Antonio despide a Adriana Lastra por quedarse embarazada

Los de los derechos laborales, feminismo blablabla


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sanchijuela (18 Jul 2022)

¡Pero bueno!, ¿dimite por un embarazo? amosnomejodasas. 

En vez de decir, como Albert Rivera, que la ha cagado bien cagada......no tienen ni dignidad ni honor, tan solo soberbia.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Le deseo lo mejor a Adriana Lastra, aunque es un hecho que para ella no será un problema volver a su antigua profesión.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (18 Jul 2022)

va a retomar 2o de preescolar


----------



## Godofredo1099 (18 Jul 2022)

Baja por regla dolorosa.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Creo que subestimáis la capacidad de Sánchez para colocar a alguien aún peor que Lastra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

BIDEN ...

APROVECHANDO QUE IBA A ARABIA SAUDI...

Y COMO EL AVION GASTA UN BARBARIDAD ..

Y LOS SAUDIES TIENEN TANTO PETROLEO SIEMPRE...

















il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : STOP IT!!!


STOP IT!!!




gettr.com


----------



## juster (18 Jul 2022)

LA CERDA COMUNISTA DESAPARECIO...
MENOS MAL!!!


----------



## cebollin-o (18 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Baja de maternidad.



¿Se ha manifestado ya la señora cajera, perdón quise decir ministra ante la evidente discriminación por razones ginecológicas?


----------



## BogadeAriete (18 Jul 2022)

Ya lo dijo Reverte, es un psicopata y un killer, hará lo que haga falta para mantenerse en el poder, incluido cargarse a los que le subieron allí...


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Jul 2022)

Otra mierdenial que se va a la puta calle. Vinieron como los enfants terribles de la nueva política que se iba a cargar el bipartidismo y esas cosa. Hagamos lista

Adriana Lastra (1979, 43 años) melafo pero con desprecio
Elsa Artadi Vaez (1976, 45 años) Esta lista se cambio el orden de lso apellidos porque Artadi era mas posicionador que Váez sobre todo en el universo nazionalista, eso sí, melafo
Pablo Casado (1981, 41 años)
Teodor Ejea (1985, 37 años)
Anna Gabriel (1975 47 años) melafo pero con ducha antes los dos juntitos por lo de que se olió el sobaco
Albert Rivera (1979, 43 años)
Pablo Iglesias (1978, 44 años)



Futuribles:
Iner Arrimadas (1981, 42 años) super melafo
Irene Montero (1988, 34 años) melafo pero con super desprecio
Gabriel Rufian (1982, 40 años)
Pere Arragones (1982, 40 años)

POr cierto Adriana Lastra se agarra al puesto de Diputada Cámara Baja como una ladilla, supongo que despues del buen cipotecon por su nueva casa en Asturias no estatá para empezar de cero sobre todo cuanto en Asturias sus enemigos de toda la vida seguro que la están esperando con los brazos abiertos. Curiosidad tengo para ver que futuro se labra


----------



## Nefersen (18 Jul 2022)

Va a ser muy difícil encontrar en el PSOE una mujer igual de preparada.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Jul 2022)

Ahora tendrá tiempo para acabar el bachillerato.


----------



## Lefri (18 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Va a ser muy difícil encontrar en el PSOE una mujer igual de preparada.



Así es. Pero en podemos tienen a Irene Montero.

PreparadísiMA, preparadísiMO, preparadísiME …

para poner la maNO, maNA o maNE.

o lo que haga falta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

<< LOS NOMBRES DE LOS FUNCIONARIOS A SUELDO DE LA ORGANIZACIÓN NARCOTERRORISTA SEGUN LAS NOTAS MANUSCRITAS >>


(no cuentas ergo tomar con lo que son . posibles indicios ) 
18 jul 2022 
esto no son cuentas bancarias esta vez. que es algo mas tangible y comprobable
Si no indicios como serian las supuestas notas y caligracias. ergo es un terreno mas vaporoso ya que no habria pruebas de esos sobornos por el momento.

* Pablo A  *hace 2 horas (editado)



 SOLEDAD FERNÁNDEZ DOCTOR - Dirección General Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria










1. Licenciada en Derecho (Universidad Pontificia de Comillas)

2. Inspectora de Hacienda del Estado

3. Delegada especial de la AEAT en Madrid (hasta 2 julio 2018)

4. Presidente emérita del Tribunal Económico-Administrativo Central

5. Directora del departamento de Gestión Tributaria de la AEAT

6. Directora de la Escuela de Hacienda Pública

7. Directora en España de la Campaña EURO 2022 del Banco Central Europeo

8. Subdirectora de Información y Asistencia al Contribuyente del Departamento de Gestión Tributaria de la AEAT

9. Delegada especial emérita de la AEAT en Asturias

10. Delegada especial adjunta emérita de la AEAT en Madrid

11. Directora económico-financiera emérita del Instituto de Empresa

12. Desempeñó otros cargos en el Ministerio de Hacienda y AEAT - [s.e.u.o]
Real Decreto 436/2022, de 8 de junio, por el que se nombra Directora General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria a doña Soledad Fernández Doctor.








BOE.es - BOE-A-2022-9537 Real Decreto 436/2022, de 8 de junio, por el que se nombra Directora General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria a doña Soledad Fernández Doctor.







boe.es






Agencia Tributaria: Dirección General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria


----------



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Teodor Ejea (1985, 37 años)



WHAT? Pero sí parece que tiene como 45 largos, NO ME JODAS


----------



## AsustaLerdos (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hay problema, en breve a un cargo internacional puesta a dedo y a ganar 20.000 euros al mes como Bibiana Aído o Leire Pajín. Así podrá ponerse a estudiar.
> 
> Vienen cambios y hay que encontrar un puestín para el futuro...



Miembras del estado


----------



## Sanchijuela (19 Jul 2022)

A todo esto, ¿ha entregado su acta de diputada?, ¡ah! no, que no hace falta ir, pero los 70.000 euretes/año sí que se los va a quedar.


----------



## NXT (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> WHAT? Pero sí parece que tiene como 45 largos, NO ME JODAS



Lo que pone en wilkipedia aunque su futura calva tambien tendrá algo que decir


----------



## furia porcina (19 Jul 2022)

Salvo que la coloquen en el consejo de administración de Indra, la gran pregunta es saber a que será capaz de dedicarse de aquí a que se jubile.


----------



## furia porcina (19 Jul 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Pero, ¿esta no era la que iba a sustituir a Pedro "Sanches"?



A Pedro Sánchez también lo dimitieron en su día. Quizás quiere hacer lo mismo para seguir sus pasos estrictamente. ¿La veremos recorriendo España en un Opel Corsa para hacer campaña entre los afiliados?


----------



## España Forever (19 Jul 2022)

Adriana Lastra es un tipo de político que habría que erradicar. Aquellos políticos que tienen como único mérito haber medrado en el partido desde edades muy jóvenes son el gran cáncer de la política española.


----------



## el_kraken (19 Jul 2022)

Lo único que ahora está evitando que Enrique Santiago sea elegido como segundo de Sanchez es no ser transexual, sentirse mujer o identificarse como amego.
Si lo hace tiene buena carrera por delante.


----------



## silenus (19 Jul 2022)

*Lastra deja el PSOE por no poder trabajar pero mantiene el escaño para cobrar 70.000 euros*


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Adrianita deja la vicepresidencia del PS, pero deja una huella imborrable entre los españoles. Nunca olvidaremos sus abrazos y arrumacos con la escoria política de Bildu.


----------



## Sputnik (19 Jul 2022)

Todos son escoria, escoria, el hedor a carne mediocre me satura la nariz, necesitamos un revulsivo, una descarga, estamos atascados entre toda esta basura humana y la energia vital esta pudriendose........


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

* La fiscal general Dolores Delgado dimite por razones de salud y deja a su mano derecha*


*La organización profesional mayoritaria en el Ministerio Público reclama la salida de la Fiscal General del Estado por sus*
* «erráticas y sectarias actuaciones»*














La Asociación de Fiscales exige la dimisión de Dolores Delgado


La organización profesional mayoritaria en el Ministerio Público reclama la salida de la Fiscal General del Estado por sus «erráticas y sectarias actuaciones»




www.diariosur.es




El Gobierno ultima el cese de la fiscal general del Estado, la cual será relevada en el cargo por su mano derecha, el jefe de la Secretaría Técnica, Álvaro García.

*Sorpresa en la Fiscalía*













La fiscal general Dolores Delgado dimite por razones de salud y deja a su mano derecha


El Gobierno ultima el cese de la fiscal general del Estado, la cual será relevada en el cargo por su mano derecha, el jefe de la Secretaría Técnica, Álvaro García.




www.vozpopuli.com




Delgado subraya en la misiva que ha sido una decisión muy difícil ya que ha tenido que conjugar su "vocación de servicio público" con el sentido de la responsabilidad, lo que le ha llevado a la convicción de que *no se encuentra en las condiciones físicas necesarias* para seguir ejerciendo el cargo. La nota precisa que el balance en estos dos años y medio de mandato es "satisfactorio" y que se han conseguido* "hitos históricos"* en la carrera fiscal.
"Se han cumplido los objetivos del proyecto, en el que se han logrado hitos históricos para la carrera fiscal y la justicia española y un *cambio de paradigma en la Fiscalía *centrado en la transparencia, los valores democráticos, los derechos humanos, la perspectiva de género y la protección de los más vulnerables", reza la nota.
*Mano derecha de Delgado*

El anuncio de su cese *ha pillado por sorpresa* a gran parte de la carrera fiscal que no se esperaba la decisión de Delgado. 
El Gobierno anunciará en rueda de prensa tras el Consejo de Ministros que le sustituirá Álvaro García. El fiscal jefe de Sala y jefe de la Secretaría Técnica ha sido hasta la fecha mano derecha de la fiscal general del Estado. De hecho asumió su cargo en marzo de 2020, tras la llegada de Dolores Delgado a la cúpula del Ministerio Público.


Al igual que Delgado, García Ortiz* pertenece a la asociación progresista UPF. *Antes de aterrizar en la Fiscalía General ejerció como fiscal delegado de Medio Ambiente en Galicia. García Ortiz, que ha respaldado a la fiscal general en asuntos tan polémicos como el caso Stampa, ingresó en la carrera fiscal en el año 1999. Su primer destino fue Mahón, en Menorca y en el año 2002 recabó e la Fiscalía de Área de Santiago de Compostela.

*Críticas a su gestión*

La fiscal general deja el cargo en* plena crisis interna *en el órgano. Desde que jurara su cargo proveniente del Ministerio de Justicia, muchos miembros de la carrera fiscal han pedido en reiteradas ocasiones su cese alegando falta de imparcialidad. Especialmente *críticos con Delgado* han sido la mayoritaria Asociación de Fiscales así como la Asociación Profesional e Independiente de Fiscales (APIF).


La salida de Delgado, que inició su etapa en el Gobierno con Pedro Sánchez como ministra de Justicia, se suma a la de la ex vicesecretaria general del PSOE Adriana Lastra, quien renunció este lunes también por motivos personales -un embarazo de alto riesgo-. *El líder socialista está emprendiendo un proceso de renovación de los perfiles políticos más desgastados de su etapa*.
________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Dolores Delgado renuncia como fiscal general del Estado por motivos de salud
La exministra será sustituida en el cargo por Álvaro García Ortiz*





Reyes Rincón
19 jul 2022 - 09:36Actualizado: 19 jul 2022 - 11:17 UTC





Dolores Delgado, en septiembre, durante la celebración del acto de apertura del Año Judicial en el Tribunal Supremo en Madrid.Emilio Naranjo ((EPA) EFE)
Dolores Delgado ha presentado su renuncia, por motivos de salud, como fiscal general del Estado, un puesto en el que será sustituida por Álvaro García Ortiz, jefe hasta ahora de la secretaría técnica de la Fiscalía General, según ha adelantado _El Confidencial_ y ha confirmado EL PAÍS. El relevo se concretará en el Consejo de Ministros de este martes. Delgado ha ocupado el cargo, al que llegó apenas un mes y medio después de dejar su responsabilidad como ministra de Justicia en el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez, desde el febrero de 2020.
Delgado se había incorporado a finales de junio a su puesto, tras dos meses de baja después de someterse a una operación de urgencia








Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


José Manuel Villarejo




www.burbuja.info






columna vertebral. La fiscal había vuelto al trabajo, aunque su entorno admitía que con cierta dificultad, ya que la intervención a la que se sometió requiere una recuperación larga y requerirá de nuevas cirugías.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

( SANTI ROYUELA )

* LA FISCAL GENERAL, DOLORES DELGADO, ABANDONA SU CARGO. ROMPE EL CONTRATO CON LA NARCOCÉLULA *

5525 visualizaciones 19 j
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

a ver si alguien me hacen un resumen de lo alvise









LA ESTOCADA DE ALVISE PÉREZ, LOS ARCHIVOS ENTREGADOS AL JUEZ DEJAN AL DESCUBIERTO LA MAFIA DE LA PARTITOCRACIA, SUCESOS ESPAÑA


EL ARCONTE EN TELEGRAM




invierte.biz








*TAL Y COMO DIJO EL JUEZ PRESENCIA CAYÓ DOLORES DELGADO EL ESLABÓN MÁS DÉBIL*
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

Fernando Presencia Crespo @juez_fpresencia

1h


*Dolores Delgado dimite como Fiscal General del Estado.Álvaro García Ortiz tomará el relevo.

Esperamos que no entre en la narco célula de este sistema podrido. No dudes que te observaremos. 

No vamos a permitir que hayan ruedas de recambio. Dimitir los ya citados o prepararos.*

Jul 19, 2022 · 11:05 AM UTC · Twitter for iPhone


*"ACODAP consigue que Dolores Delgado dimita como Fiscal General del Estado"*

Jul 19, 2022 | Notas de prensa

PRESUNTAS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES ATRIBUIDAS POSIBLEMENTE A LA EX FISCAL DOLORES DELGADO 
SEGUN LAS DENUNCIAS PRESENTADAS EN EL BUZON DE ACODAP ​

*Banistmo de Panamá *

1) 2,7 mill $ - Dolores Delgado Garcia - 






ACODAP consigue dar un paso más. Dolores Delgado anuncia que renuncia a su cargo. Según tv1 el gobierno prevé nombrar hoy a Álvaro García Ortiz, actual jefe de la secretaría técnica de la Fiscalía General.
Dolores Delgado no ha podido soportar la crisis derivada de la denuncia de los tres millones de euros en paraísos fiscales.
http:///www.acodap.org/bombazo-zapatero-y-dolores-delgado-imputados-por-la-audiencia-nacional/


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

​


----------

